# Will this work?



## MDWine (Apr 15, 2005)

I want to be able to fill in the pores in woods like Bacote.

It is suggested to use BLO while sanding to fill them in.

Would I be able to use the Behlens "Master" finish after that?

I'm not ready for the CA finish (it's in the mail).

Could you spray poly over BLO?

Thanks!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 15, 2005)

Mike,
If you need some CA, I think I may have an "extra" bottle or two at home.  Sorry, can't answer the question about Behlens.


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the pores in such woods, like Padauk.  I don't fill them.  Looks very authentic.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes you can use any finish over BLO.. just make sure it is dry... you can do that by burnishing with a brown paper bag after sanding and wiping down with a paper towel .. the heat will dry the blo and the paper bag will act like super fine steelwool cloth to give the blank a shine... 
I would recommend a coat of sanding sealer buffed out with 000000 steel wool cloth though.. it gives a nicer underfinish... in fact on some pens I use 2 coats of sanding sealer, buff them out and then use 2-3 coats of TSW followed by Ren wax.. it is a nice finish... YOYOSPIN uses the same thing I believe...


----------



## MDWine (Apr 15, 2005)

YOU DA MAN, Griz!


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 15, 2005)

Lacquer is awful easy too, Mike.  A spray or dip is awful easy to apply and looks and lasts great.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've used CA on a lot of different materials from Box Elder to Deer Antler and the Turners Polish (Behlens) works great on them .


----------



## driften (Apr 16, 2005)

What sanding sealer do you guys use?


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 16, 2005)

Chestnut or Mylands Cellulose Sanding Sealer....


----------



## wicook (Apr 16, 2005)

I've tried Mylands, but went back to clear shellac. I'm not fond of the toluene in the Mylands.


----------



## driften (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys... I have not seem Chestnut at Woodcraft but they have Mylands Cellulose and at 25% off right now so I guess I will give that a try.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 18, 2005)

Clear shellac as sealer works for us.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 19, 2005)

Just picked up the Mylands Cellulose, I'm going to try that (with any luck, TONIGHT!)

Once that is dry, I'll use the Master's to finish....


----------



## JimGo (Apr 19, 2005)

Michael, where did you find Mylands?  At Woodcraft?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 24, 2005)

Okay I gotta ask because I keep seeing it, what is TSW? I know I'm gonna  do a big ol' DUH after someone answers.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Griz, 
I see you mentioned TSW, what is that?


----------



## MDWine (Apr 24, 2005)

Jim, yes, Woodcraft.  
From their site:
Cellulose Sanding Sealer. A lacquer-based clear sealer and finish that dries to a soft sheen. It is specially formulated to work with any Mylands finishing product or by itself. A brilliant high gloss finish can be achieved on turnings when used in conjunction with High Build Friction Polish; a rich matte finish when the waxes are used. This product does not contain shellac. 500ml bottle.

I used it on my last Bocote, and it filled in more of the pores.  Not quite all, but just enough.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

Ron and Kevin, TSW is a caranauba (sp?) based-wax formulated specifically for pens that was developed by one of our members (DCBluesMan).  You can find it at Pens of Color.

Michael, thanks for the info on Myland's!  I bought another sanding sealer, but haven't tried it yet.  May try the Myland's too, just to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 25, 2005)

I use both the Chestnut and the Mylands Cellulose sealer, they are basically the same stuff... I have seen no difference when using either one.. 
I find it to be really good as a base coat on oily woods when doing a CA finish... certain oily woods like cocobolo and BOW can be a bear to finish with CA sometimes... the sealer keeps the oils away from the CA and results in a nicer finish...


----------



## MDWine (Apr 25, 2005)

Jim, I can jar up a bit and catch you in Herndon/Reston some time this week if you like.  I get out of work at 4:00 unless the "stuff" hits the fan!

Lemme know


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Tom.  Michael, that would be great, thanks!  I'll E-mail you about that.


----------

